# Cumplir X años



## rkav

Hola,

Tengo duda acerca de si sería correcto emplear el futuro próximo al traducir la frase "Va a cumplir 20 años".

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Sin problema.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## casehi

Hola:
Podrían ponerlo en francés?

Hoy cumplo 30 años

En septiembre cumpliré 30 años.

Mis padres cumplen 30 años de casados.

Gracias, Merci bien

Casehi


----------



## Paquita

Hola Casehi:

Nuestro diccionario te proporciona la fórmula:


> 5. (años) avoir;
> he cumplido treinta años j'ai eu trente ans


verbo cumplir
y en el verbo avoir correspondiente, un conjugador te ayuda a encontrar los tiempos y personas adecuados

Para "Mis padres cumplen 30 años de casados." diría : "mes parents fêtent leurs 30 ans de mariage" si se trata de celebrarlo.


----------



## bribon

Nuestra empresa cumple 20 años

Notre société fête ses 20 ans 

Note société fête son 20 anniversaire...

Son correctas las dos???

Gracias,


----------



## Zala *1

bribon said:


> Nuestra empresa cumple 20 años
> 
> Notre société fête ses 20 ans
> 
> Note société fête son 20 anniversaire...
> 
> Son correctas las dos???
> 
> Gracias,



Oui c'est correct mais dans la deuxième phrase:"Note société fête son 20eme anniversaire..." et tu peux mettre entreprise au lieu de société aussi, mais c'est pareil je pense.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Las dos son correctas (aunque la segunda sería más correcta si dijeras "notre" ).


----------



## galizano

Mejor si dijeras " vingtième anniversaire"


----------



## bribon

Gracias

Buen fin de...


----------



## Maïté73

¡Hola!

Tengo algunas dudas en cuanto a la traducción de "estar por cumplir", por ejemplo en la frase siguiente:
"Puede dar testimonio de ello Lisa Chapman, joven camarera, a la que, para su ventura y desventura, su hermano regaló hace cierto tiempo, a fin de que le hiciera compañía, a Ziggy, una rata que *estaba por cumplir dos años*."

Lo entiendo como: "qui était sur le point d'avoir/de faire ses deux ans"
pero mi profesora de español lo traduciría por: "qui n'avait même pas deux ans".
¿Estáis de acuerdo?

¡Gracias!
_____________
fuente del texto: (norma 4)
Historia de Ziggy- PIEDRA DE TOQUE - El País 27 de junio de 1993
http://elpais.com/diario/1993/06/27/opinion/741132008_850215.html

Paquita (moderadora)


----------



## puputxo

hola,
yo también interpreto como "que iba a cumplir dos años".
Ok, il n'avait pas encore 2 ans mais il allait bientôt les avoir", donc oui "qui aller faire deux ans" ou "qui était sur le point de ..."
aún así espera a ver aue dicen los demás;


----------



## GURB

Hola
* Estar por* indique ici que le fait d'avoir deux ans n'est pas encore réalisé mais qu'il va l'être sous peu.
Je dirais simplement: *...qui allait avoir deux ans *ou *qui allait sur ses deux ans.*


----------



## Vanela

*​NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, 
Me podrían ayudar??
Lo que pasa es que no se como decir en francés ¨Cuando cumplí 15 años, mi abuela me regalo un anillo...¨. Lo puedo decir así?: Quand j'avais été 15 ans, ma grand-mère m'a donné un anneau...

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Vanela y bienvenida al foro: 

Como ves, ya teníamos un hilo con la misma pregunta (los hilos antiguos se encuentran en el diccionario, en las palabras formando el título del hilo. El acceso al diccionario se encuentra en la parte superior de las páginas del foro).

Si lees este hilo desde el principìo verás que *Cumplir X años = Avoir X ans*. 

Sólo te falta conjugarlo en pasado: *J'ai eu*. 

Gévy

*Nota de moderación*: Indica en tu perfil el país que corresponde a tu idioma materno: Panel de control del usuario > Tu perfil > Modificar tu información personal > Lengua materna (allí añades el país).


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

También puedes decir:
- pour mes 15 ans...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

Y por supuesto: "le jour de mon quinzième anniversaire..."


----------



## Gévy

chlapec said:


> Y por supuesto: "le jour de mon quinzième anniversaire..."


Hola Chlapec:

Bueno, se puede decir, pero no sería muy habitual y suena algo forzado. Y además, quizás la abuela no se lo regalara el mismo día de su cumple. 

Gévy


----------



## chlapec

Gévy said:


> Hola Chlapec:
> 
> Bueno, se puede decir, pero no sería muy habitual y suena algo forzado. Y además, quizás la abuela no se lo regalara el mismo día de su cumple.
> 
> Gévy



Mi "" pretendía expresar escuetamente lo primero que comentas. Con respecto a lo segundo, quizás no, pero tomando estrictamente el sentido de la frase, el regalo fue hecho el mismo día del cumple. (Tengo la sensación de que este post no vale para nada).


----------

